
IOTA: A Cryptoplatform for the Internet of Things - Osiris30
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/tangle-cryptocurrency-for-the-internet-of-things/
======
Rhapso
The "Tangle Approach" seems to do some awesome things:

\- Seems to have similar robustness to bitcoin in terms of double-spend/attack
defense.

\- Handle high latency and network partitions gracefully

\- Scales better and wastes less energy

\- Gets rid of miners and makes the work to secure against double-spend just
part of issuing transactions (security scales with transaction rate not mining
rate!)

~~~
RichardHeart
Well, I guess there'll be another ICO then?

~~~
sylvanarevalo
Nope, all the coins have already been created (and I got some!!!). You will
however be able to buy them on an exchange soon:
[https://blog.iota.org/exchange-
launch-2d38c654349a](https://blog.iota.org/exchange-launch-2d38c654349a)

~~~
sylvanarevalo
[https://twitter.com/bitfinex/status/871457013993152514](https://twitter.com/bitfinex/status/871457013993152514)

------
Osiris30
Link to the IOTA White Paper (PDF) (1), and a presentation (42min) on the
Tangle blockless ledger (2).

(1)
[https://www.iotatoken.com/IOTA_Whitepaper.pdf](https://www.iotatoken.com/IOTA_Whitepaper.pdf)
(2)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYbRyVrrUDY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYbRyVrrUDY)

------
Geee
There's also Byteball, which uses similar architecture, but is designed for
payments. [https://byteball.org/](https://byteball.org/)

~~~
giyal
Make sure to educate yourself on Byteball and IOTA. You'll see that they're
very different from each other.

